# Swarm in a tree, will they survive the night?



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Nighttime low is 52 degrees - will they survive the night?

No problem.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

odfrank said:


> >Nighttime low is 52 degrees - will they survive the night?
> 
> No problem.


Good to hear. We will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Good luck to you and those bees! If you enlist someone to take pictures, they would get a lot of attention here.

Enj.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

enjambres said:


> Good luck to you and those bees! If you enlist someone to take pictures, they would get a lot of attention here.
> 
> Enj.


It was dusk, only had an iPhone, could not really get a good photo.

If I get them in a box I'll snap some photos.


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

They'll be fine. Might even work to your advantage to shake them down when they are cool, they'll be a touch slower.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Suit up if you go the pole and bucket route. You don't need to ask how I know that.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Unfortunately I was called into work early this morning, the bees will have to wait...hopefully they will pick one of the many swarm traps.


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

gone2seed said:


> Suit up if you go the pole and bucket route. You don't need to ask how I know that.


Ha!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Scpossum said:


> Ha!


I have a 5 gallon bucket on a painters pole so I can reach the high ones.The first time I tried this the swarm was ok going into the bucket but that second big bump when they were dumped into the hive body set them off. This has held true for most of the other swarms caught this way.It's the second bump that does it.


----------

